# Coolant mister



## stefang (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi,

The last few days I built a coolant mister for my cnc milling machine...there were three versions:

Here it is:






This is the nozzle:





The Air goes around the central needle, which holds the coolant fluid.

The manifold:




the lower connection is for the cutting fluid, the compressed air goes in the other one.

And finaly, a drawing of the Nozzle:





I am very happy with it, it worked out to be very compact and robust...it starts to work at about 0,2bar (ca. 3psi) and draws the coolant fluid in by own power, without an extra pump.

greetings 
Stefan


----------



## vlmarshall (Mar 7, 2010)

:bow: Very nice! It reminds me of the ...Kool-Mist, I think, units that we have at work on a few little Bridgeports.


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 7, 2010)

Very nice Stefan.

I made my own a few months ago, but made the nozzle adjustable in and out so that the coolant flow could be controlled from almost nothing to full blast.

I think you will find that it gives a much better result than coolant flowing everywhere. Especially on the lathe, where it gets thrown everywhere.


Blogs


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice work, Stefan. It looks very well made.
Can you tell us the inside diameter of the smallest air tube in the end of the nozzle?

Thank you for the pictures.

Dean


----------



## JimM (Mar 8, 2010)

I was looking at these coolant misters but I've read a few threads about people complaining about the workshop filling up with a fog - do any of you guys have this problem ?


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 8, 2010)

Jim,

I don't know how Stefan's works, but I made mine fully adjustable, and by turning the flow down to an optimum position, I get no fog whatsoever, with the minimum of cleanup.

I use the barest minimum coolant flow, and the lowest air pressure possible to keep everything lubed and cooled, and the results are great.

I suppose a lot of people have too much of both, thinking it is needed, but in fact it is very wasteful of both air and coolant if you run it that way, and of course, you then start to get fogging in the shop. 

Mine is still on trials, but by the looks of it, 5 to 10 psi will keep it running nicely, with the part and cutter remaining cool, and a couple of pints of 100/1 mix of coolant will last for months.

I don't want to hijack Stefan's post, but this is how I made my nozzle.

http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=2265.0

Some time in the near future, I will be making up the four finished ones I require, using the trial nozzle as a pattern.

Blogs


----------



## stefang (Mar 8, 2010)

Ahoi,



> Can you tell us the inside diameter of the smallest air tube in the end of the nozzle?



Outer diameter is 0.7mm...i think, inside is about 0.35mm...can't measure it 



> I made my own a few months ago, but made the nozzle adjustable in and out so that the coolant flow could be controlled from almost nothing to full blast.



I have a flow valve for the air...by adjusting the amount of air, that goes trough the nozzle, i can regulate the amount of coolant fluid, that is sucked in...

Jim:
No fog so far, its almost like a airbrush with very little output.



> I don't want to hijack Stefan's post, but this is how I made my nozzle



No problem, I always like to see other peoples aproach in building stuff 

greetings
Stefan


----------



## bucketboy (Mar 8, 2010)

Beautifully over engineered ;D

Bb


----------

